# Pants for Tall Skinny Girls in California?



## greentwig (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello All,
     I always have a problem finding pants that are long enough for me.  I am 5'9" and 110 pounds.  I know I am underweight, I got sick in January w/ strep throat and lost like 10 pounds, i'm trying to gain weight, I've had this problem my whole life.  I dont have an eating disorder so no worries.  Just thought I'd explain that lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     My fav. pants are Anchor Blue's Pants but still once I wash / dry them they shrint a little and look like borderline high waters.  I also have kind of a big butt somehow for my size even though I am skinny.  Normaly I wear a Size 3 US but sometimes it varys per Brand.

     Please share any great pants for tall girls.  I really like low rider jeans, I hate when pants go up high on my stomach.  I can't think of any other info but Thanks All in advance.


----------



## sofabean (Jun 12, 2008)

how about skinny jeans? i always envy really tall people with long legs! it's cuz i'm short and can't pull off skinny jeans quite as well as tall people can.

or how about some straight leg/boot cut jeans? that way they aren't too loose, but aren't too tight if you don't want them pressing up against your legs.


----------



## COBI (Jun 12, 2008)

I love the A.N.A jeans that JCPenney carries (online); they come in Tall (35 1/2" inseam, great for me at 5'10" with flatter shoes) and Ultra Tall (37"-ish, great for me with taller heels and boots).

Also, they are under $30; last time I looked though the stock was low, and the other brands seem to "sit at the waist" (yuck!).

Good luck.


----------



## MahalMac (Jun 12, 2008)

I have skinny legs.. its so hard to find pants my size!!!

i LOVE "GLO" Long legged jeans you can get at kohls..

or.. hydraulic jeans at charlotte russe..

both brands are strechyso they fit amazing.. the only jeans i really wear.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_how about skinny jeans? i always envy really tall people with long legs! it's cuz i'm short and can't pull off skinny jeans quite as well as tall people can.

or how about some straight leg/boot cut jeans? that way they aren't too loose, but aren't too tight if you don't want them pressing up against your legs._

 
Maybe I should try some skinny jeans... I just always worry about them being long enough...I'll have to try so out though.
Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I love the A.N.A jeans that JCPenney carries (online); they come in Tall (35 1/2" inseam, great for me at 5'10" with flatter shoes) and Ultra Tall (37"-ish, great for me with taller heels and boots).

Also, they are under $30; last time I looked though the stock was low, and the other brands seem to "sit at the waist" (yuck!).

Good luck._

 
I'm going to definetly look this up when I get home tonight...
So they sit low? Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MahalMac* 

 
_I have skinny legs.. its so hard to find pants my size!!!

i LOVE "GLO" Long legged jeans you can get at kohls..

or.. hydraulic jeans at charlotte russe..

both brands are strechyso they fit amazing.. the only jeans i really wear._

 
I've never seen GLO Long Legged, thanks!
Maybe I'll drop by Kohls this weekend.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2008)

Bitten?

SJP's jeans are REALLY LONG!


----------



## greentwig (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Bitten?

SJP's jeans are REALLY LONG!_

 
I've never heard of SPJ.
Is there a website?
Thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2008)

urm. Google Sarah Jessica Parker Bitten.

They're sold at Steve & Barry's, but I don't know if there's an online outlet for them, or if S&B offers online shopping. :/


----------



## greentwig (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_urm. Google Sarah Jessica Parker Bitten.

They're sold at Steve & Barry's, but I don't know if there's an online outlet for them, or if S&B offers online shopping. :/_

 
WOW! Those clothes are sooo cute & cheep!
I am so going there this weekend!
Thanks so much Shimmer!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a pair, they're really comfy. My only complaint is that they gap a bit in the back.
I got my mom two pair, she's got a 36" inseam and the long ones stack on her, so maybe that'll work for you.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I have a pair, they're really comfy. My only complaint is that they gap a bit in the back.
I got my mom two pair, she's got a 36" inseam and the long ones stack on her, so maybe that'll work for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's awesome *squeals in excitement* hehe


----------



## COBI (Jun 12, 2008)

Hopefully, the Bitten ones work out because I just checked JCP.com and they don't have the two styles that I like anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should have stocked up.  

I tried the Bitten ones on before but there was something I didn't like about the fit; I don't remember if it was the length, but I think it was something else.  But I've gotten some really cute Bitten tops; more than I needed, but for the price, I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm going to have to try these all! I was going to post to ask you girls what jeans would fit nicely on me~! I'm five ten, 123 lbs, and a got junk in the trunk! thanks!!! all my jeans fit good but not great, some i havent worn but twice because they shrink a little and make it look like i have a super long torso.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Hopefully, the Bitten ones work out because I just checked JCP.com and they don't have the two styles that I like anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should have stocked up. 

I tried the Bitten ones on before but there was something I didn't like about the fit; I don't remember if it was the length, but I think it was something else. But I've gotten some really cute Bitten tops; more than I needed, but for the price, I couldn't pass them up._

 
The price worry's me a little because I hate when I wash something and the seems start comming apart...

Anyone know if this happens w/ this brand or not?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_I'm going to have to try these all! I was going to post to ask you girls what jeans would fit nicely on me~! I'm five ten, 123 lbs, and a got junk in the trunk! thanks!!! all my jeans fit good but not great, some i havent worn but twice because they shrink a little and make it look like i have a super long torso._

 
lol that's funny, well I'm glad that I asked


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 12, 2008)

Some Joe's Jeans and Seven for All Mankind have 35" or 36" inseams and go as small as 23 in the waist.  They're pricey, but hold up well.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Hopefully, the Bitten ones work out because I just checked JCP.com and they don't have the two styles that I like anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should have stocked up.  

I tried the Bitten ones on before but there was something I didn't like about the fit; I don't remember if it was the length, but I think it was something else.  But I've gotten some really cute Bitten tops; more than I needed, but for the price, I couldn't pass them up._

 
Like I said, the gap in the back is my only issue, because I'm going to have to get my mom to dart mine (I don't know how to sew) a little, or always wear a belt with them (I hate wearing jeans sans belt anyway...).


----------



## josie (Jun 13, 2008)

On the pricey side, but True Religions, I find, run rather long (even on the regulars). You'd have to get a really small size though I think because they seems to run a bit larger than most denims. I think I'm a 24, so maybe you'd be a 23/24. I've never tried any brand of jeans in regular that have come down so long on me. lol I'm 5'4 by the way.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 13, 2008)

The men's department. They run by waist and inseam, and the hips are straight.


----------

